# Gift of the Magi Bread



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2005)

I seem to remember posting this a long time ago, but it's worth the repeat, with the holidays coming up!  All the goodies in the bread are supposed to be representative of the gifts the Magi brought with them.

GIFT OF THE MAGI BREAD
 ​½ cup butter                 
¼ tsp. salt       
2/3 cup slivered almonds            
1 cup sugar
1cup mashed banana 
2 eggs              
½ cup maraschino cherries           
1 can mandarin orange 
½ cup chopped dates    
1tsp. vanilla            
6oz.chocolate chips                  
1tsp. baking soda
2 cups flour                  
1 cup coconut            
2/3 cup milk
 
Preheat oven to 350.  Grease and flour 2 loaf pans.* Cream butter and sugar, add eggs and milk and beat till fluffy.  Add flour, baking soda and salt alternately with banana.  Stir in  cup almonds and everything else.  Pour into prepared pans and sprinkle with remaining almonds.  Bake for 60-75 minutes. 
 
* This is also great to make in the little mini loaf pans for gift giving. Makes about 6-7.
Have also doubled this with no problem.


----------



## licia (Dec 1, 2005)

What a lovely recipe. I'd never heard of this, but will surely make it shortly.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

That is a beautiful looking recipe, and the name is so sweet. It reminds me of my favourite story by the author O'Henry that shared the same name, "The Gift of the Magi". Do you happen to know if this is the traditional Christmas bread from a certain country or group of people?


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2005)

Oooooooo yummy marmalady! Thanks for posting this. Do you happen to know if this recipe freezes well?


----------



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2005)

Alix, I think it would freeze just fine, as the 'base' is basically a banana bread.

I don't know the origins of this at all; it is an old recipe, tho, that I saved from my grandma and mother - grandma was Irish.

I do love the idea of it, and it looks beautiful when you slice it!


----------

